
Generating Captions: Describing Videos with Neural Networks - NnamdiJr
https://medium.com/@samim/generating-captions-c31f00e8396e#.hisuo8xbx
======
valisystem
I've very mixed feelings with all the craze around deep neural network and
learning. On one side, some results brings so much magic it's astounding and
really looks promising. On the other side, anything that is not a use case of
convergence from general to specific, like hand writing recognition, but
general to general, like qualifying pictures with vocabulary, fails miserably
(in a very entertaining way).

And the slip from neural networks to artificial neural networks to artificial
intelligence we see on the broad news, really make it look like expert systems
all over again. At first, it's said that it can solve any kind of problems,
and then, we end up with a very narrow set of problems it solves reliably.

~~~
samim
It´s clearly not magic. My experiments point this out playfully. Blackboxes
don´t help innovation and education. In terms of research, lots of exiting
work happening across the board, worth tracking and learning.

~~~
pyvpx
are you aware of a central place that tracks this subject matter? something
like a very specific hacker news, perhaps? :)

~~~
pilooch
[http://www.reddit.com/r/machinelearning](http://www.reddit.com/r/machinelearning)

